# Give Purina your piece of mind ;)



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

http://crm-metrix.com/nestleworld/purinafbq11/tscreen.asp


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you. i got to vent. i'm really angry at verizon today...and i'm not allowed to be angry at verizon because honey works for them...this survey helped get the vent out LOL

thanks


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Is a brand that has a social conscience.....bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Done. I wrote a short novel, but I feel better now


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I only got one little box to write in, but i mentioned how disappointed i was that purina one still contains corn.


...and whats with all the pictures of people in sunflower and wheat fields?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey I did this and now my screen is offset.Did any one else have this problem.Cr_p I'm not good at all on the computer.I'm going to get off and start all over.



Ok that worked.


----------



## dogmanden (Apr 9, 2009)

Tell Purina about the GARBAGE they sell as dog food !!!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Huh it didn't let me write anything, and I refuse to give them my email >_<


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

"Please reformulate to actual food that even I would eat in a nuclear disaster. Right now I would not touch it with a 10' pole so I'm definately not feeding it to my dogs"

Heh heh heh


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Speaking of which, they have a "pictures of health" page, and it saddens me how many obese dogs (and cats!) are on there, more than likely because they're eating this crap 

http://www.purinaone.com/POH/PetProfileDetails.aspx?PetId=b4f371fa-9ec4-4ffe-934f-2870f495a9ad

http://www.purinaone.com/POH/PetProfileDetails.aspx?PetId=cfdbf336-63f4-46f6-8c27-b9cd823280c7&species=Dog&index=5&age=-1

http://www.purinaone.com/POH/PetProfileDetails.aspx?PetId=7246a071-3c43-4aee-bae1-d09890d362a3&species=Dog&index=7&age=-1

http://www.purinaone.com/POH/PetProfileDetails.aspx?PetId=9425c20c-f06c-4925-a1bf-08040389a46f&species=Cat&index=0&age=-1#


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> Speaking of which, they have a "pictures of health" page, and it saddens me how many obese dogs (and cats!) are on there, more than likely because they're eating this crap
> 
> My Pictures of Health - Mona - PurinaONE.com
> 
> ...


:yuck::yuck::yuck: OH MY STARS!!!! Since when is it acceptable to have 75 lb bassett hound!?! And that first link looked like a 100 lb dachshund!! I feel like a big witch but omg...that is just sad


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my! I had to look at the Basset she looks way older.My Basset is 7 or 8 I'm not sure because she's a rescue.Shes also on the small side and shes 45 lbs. and needs to lose a little weight.Maybe I'm kidding myself but does she look that old?I hate the way so many people think they don't need there exercise, oh and meat.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

wow. That is just sad.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahhhhhh.......well that felt good. :becky:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Gosh, they are overweight.... since when is that a picture of health?


----------

